# Firefox 3 Beta 5 on a 10.3.9



## mkim (Apr 7, 2008)

I apologize if this is already somewhere on the forum, I tried looking but couldn't come up with a solid answer. I am running a Powerbook G4 with 1.33Ghz and 1.25GB of RAM. I tried installing the latest Firefox 3 Beta 5 on my system but when I do get it into the application folder, it just bounces around like its about to start then nothing happens. It doesn't open or have any error messages. My older firefox 2.0.0.13 works fine and I have tried installing other programs and they go in fine so it seems like firefox might have some issues. Has anyone else tried out the new Firefox 3 Beta 5 and what are the system requirements, it seems like my computer should be fine but I could be wrong. Thanks for the help.

First Time Poster,

Mike.


----------



## DeltaMac (Apr 7, 2008)

System requirements for FireFox 3beta5 - 
http://en-us.www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/system-requirements-v3.html
So, no OS X 10.3 - 10.4 or higher is required.

You are still OK if you stay with FireFox 2...


----------



## mkim (Apr 7, 2008)

Yea found that after I posted. I appreciate the help. It sucks that my computer is being left behind. Any tips on maybe streamlining firefox 2 or any other web browsers with similar capabilities to firefox but less of a resource hog? Camino maybe?


----------



## eric2006 (Apr 7, 2008)

Camino uses the same engine as FF, so probably about the same for speed. Opera uses a different engine (pretty sure..), but I don't find it any faster. Safari feels the fastest for me, but the 10.3 version is older. You might want to try webkit, not sure if it will work.


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 7, 2008)

I saw go with Camino.  It's basically the best of Firefox and Safari rolled into one, IMO.


----------



## mkim (Apr 8, 2008)

Does anyone have experience with prism from mozilla labs?


----------

